# PSEJATC Inside Wireman Apprentice Rank 585



## watts_power (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I'm from the Seattle area. Today I received my interview score of 95.15 out of 100. My aptitude score was 8 for math and reading (9 is the highest possible score). I am ranked at 585. I believe this means that there 584 people ahead of me. Can someone help me understand why I am rank at 585? Should I get some field experience or take some classes and then retake the interview in 6 months?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe. Depends. What experience do you have in the electrical field? How many of those 585 will drop out? You should direct your questions to the local organizer, or the director of the school.


----------



## watts_power (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't have much experience in the electrical field. I called Local 46. They were not able to give me any information. I will probably call the JATC office next week. I thought I would try finding information online first. Thank you for your response.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If your at 585 with your test scores, thats one lucky local to have that much brain power on hold.


----------



## watts_power (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks, everyone for viewing and replying to this post. I called the JATC and they told me that I will need to reapply in 6 months. And I also need to need to work at a job for 1000 hours or take 2 college courses related to the field prior to the interview retake.

I'm thinking about taking a welding class at the local community college. 
Please give me any suggestions for classes that will enhance my ability as an apprentice.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

watts_power said:


> Thanks, everyone for viewing and replying to this post. I called the JATC and they told me that I will need to reapply in 6 months. And I also need to need to work at a job for 1000 hours or take 2 college courses related to the field prior to the interview retake.
> 
> I'm thinking about taking a welding class at the local community college.
> Please give me any suggestions for classes that will enhance my ability as an apprentice.


Ask them. I know they do have electricians that weld and have welding certs.
But that is not the norm as far as what I have seen.
I think experience in this trade and training in this trade would be what they want?


----------



## watts_power (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you. I will ask Monday morning.


----------

